# The newest moderator - MünchnerFax



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to now have MünchnerFax as part of the Italian moderator team.

Please welcome him and wait a week or two before sending him difficult issues to deal with. 

Mike


----------



## TrentinaNE

Benvenuto, Signore Münchner.    Buon lavoro!

Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

Herzlich willkommen.


----------



## jann

Congratulations and welcome on board!


----------



## DDT

Ciao, benvenuto  

DDT


----------



## Vanda

But are we allowed to send him this kind of difficult issue to deal with?

Bem-vindo ao time, Sr. Alemão!


----------



## TimLA

The problem, as he so well states...is his beer!


----------



## ireney

Welcome


----------



## Lello4ever

Noooo, Munch!!!! Grande! Offri una birrazza a tutti per l'evento!!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Vanda said:


> But are we allowed to send him this kind of difficult issue to deal with?


No, Vanda! That's precisely what he'd need in order to deal with his new roles. Of course we are allowed to send him a few of those! 

¡Bienvenido, MünchnerFax! 

Here, have another one!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bene bene, così adesso un po' di rogne te le gratti da solo


----------



## MünchnerFax

Despite the couple of provocative links in this thread, I shall make a point of not abusing alcohol while I'm on duty. 

My most sincere thanks to everyone - who has chosen me and who'll have to bear me in the future.


----------



## JamesM

Welcome to the gang, MünchnerFax!  

- James


----------



## cuchuflete

Benvenuto MünchnerFax.


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome, Münch!  May the Italian forum thrive with your influence.


----------



## Saoul

Benvenuto nella ModSquad, MF... 

Are you ready? You're in for a nice task, MF!!!!


----------



## elroy

Herzlich willkommen.   Hoffentlich bedeutet Deine neue Aufgabe nicht, dass wir Dich (umso!) weniger im Deutschforum sehen werden.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Congratulations, MünchnerFax!


----------

